# eclipse - kommentare in bestehende javadoc hinzufügen



## rocknralle (22. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob man mit eclipse eigene kommentare in externe/bestehende javadoc´s  hinzufügen kann? 
bin bisher vergeblich am probieren und suchen...
danke im voraus!


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2011)

Nein, war nie so gedacht.

Die JavaDoc wird aus den Javasourcen generiert, ändere die Sourcen und erzeuge die JavaDoc neu


----------



## rocknralle (22. Nov 2011)

achso, danke für die antwort!


----------

